# Bachmann Woodside Tippers Lost Thread ??



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

A while back, someone was asking about Bachmann woodside tippers and how they dumped. I can't find the old message, but I did find this photo I knew I had hiding somewhere, which shows (sort of) how they dumped, and also the size of these things -- nearly all the photos I've seen put them about this big.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's zoom.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Just occurred to me. If you've seen my video, you now know where I get at least some of my inspiration


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

There are bigger ones, such as this one:


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By pdk on 08/15/2008 8:07 PM
A while back, someone was asking about Bachmann woodside tippers and how they dumped. I can't find the old message, but I did find this photo I knew I had hiding somewhere, which shows (sort of) how they dumped, and also the size of these things -- nearly all the photos I've seen put them about this big. 












I think that was me, and thanks for posting the pixes. I had no idea they were that small! They'll work very well with my RR. It is now clear how one man can dump the load by himself. I have saved the blowup in my file. 

Thank you, 

Les W.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the picture. I now understand better the holding chain arrangement. 

Les W.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

Yowzaaa! Thanks for updating my knowledge base. 



Posted By Snoq Pass on 08/16/2008 6:13 PM
There are bigger ones, such as this one:


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I got some detailed photos of the chain arrangement on a similar dump car this past Saturday, give me a few days to get the photos and get them posted. 

Thanks for the photos, I had asked about these on the old forum a few years back.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Found this nice photo somewhere... 









Russ


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Russ, 

Thanks a bunch for adding that pic of the chains! 

As an aside, that truck frame... it isn't an 'archbar' exactly, is it? Whatever it is, I'm gonna copy it one day. 

And to add an idle thought: isn't the CG pretty high on those things? But then, I don't imagine 'em careening down the RR at any speed. 

Thanks, all. 

Les W.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Les on 08/19/2008 7:30 PM
Russ, 
Thanks a bunch for adding that pic of the chains! 
As an aside, that truck frame... it isn't an 'archbar' exactly, is it? Whatever it is, I'm gonna copy it one day. 
And to add an idle thought: isn't the CG pretty high on those things? But then, I don't imagine 'em careening down the RR at any speed. 
Thanks, all. 
Les W.






The C of G being high is how they work. They self tip. And no, not for any kind of express service. 

No real truck frame, more of a full frame. The one I got good photos of was here in the US, made by Koppel in the states. I cannot get close to the NG ones here in TN as they are behind a fence.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I went back to study the frame and noticed the long link about midway along each chain with an iron ring around it. Got any idea what that is/what it's called? My guess is that it's like the 'reins' on a forge tool, keeps the link clamped together until time to disconnect. So that chain would disconnect in mid-length? The other pix showed hooks, which struck me as less than reliable--okay so long as there's weight on it, but with slack it could bounce out. 

Les


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

There is chain attached to the frame and also to the bucket. That long "chain" in the middle is a hook that connects both chains (frame and bucket) together with the ring holding the hook. When you lift the ring, the hook opens and drops the chain from the frame. When you undo both chains from one side, the bucket will then tip to the side with the chain that is still hooked together.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are some zoomed in images of the chain. 















I hope these make it a little clearer/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Russ


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Russ, 

Yeah, thanks for the closeups. A little different than I'd reasoned out, but a positive lock setup. Snatch (for logging) chains had a similar arrangement that worked about like a T nut in a mill bed. 

Les W.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I got multi angle shots of the chains on car I looked at last Sundae, I will have to ask dad to get his card downloaded.......


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are two photos of the chain hook:


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks! That's another piece of info I have. Now to put it in my file. I hope to get started building by fall. Thought I'd make it by now, but other stuff came up. 

Les


----------

